# Next year's starting 5



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

PG: Jason Terry
SG: Tony Allen
SF: PP
PF: Ryan Gomes
C : Kendric Perkins

Post yours.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

No changes really...

PG- Delonte West
SG- Wally Szczerbiak
SF- Paul Pierce
PF- Ryan Gomes
C- Kendrick Perkins

Not all that much we can do to change that.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

I really would like to see Jason Terry in green, but that's just me. 

Oh, and why'd you change your avatar? It was so cool before! (even though you stole it from me!)


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

TAllen42 said:


> I really would like to see Jason Terry in green, but that's just me.
> 
> Oh, and why'd you change your avatar? It was so cool before! (even though you stole it from me!)


Who wouldn't? It's just not really all that feasible. I'm not sure Terry would even want to play in Boston, never mind the fact that we can't afford him.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Lanteri said:


> No changes really...
> 
> PG- Delonte West
> SG- Wally Szczerbiak
> ...


Me thinks the same.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Bah, you're just all against me.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Is Doc still the coach? If that's the case then there's no way to predict the starting 5.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Causeway said:


> Is Doc still the coach? If that's the case then there's no way to predict the starting 5.


I hope not.


----------



## redz (Jan 23, 2006)

I would love to see Jason Terry as a Celtic, but do you really think he'll walk from the Mavs when we don't even have much more money to offer?

PG- Delonte West
SG- Tony Allen
SF- Paul Pierce
PF- Jermaine O'Neal (!)
C- Kendrick Perkins


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

redz said:


> I would love to see Jason Terry as a Celtic, but do you really think he'll walk from the Mavs when we don't even have much more money to offer?
> 
> PG- Delonte West
> SG- Tony Allen
> ...


Why the hell would JO come to the C's if Terry wouldn't?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

TAllen42 said:


> Why the hell would JO come to the C's if Terry wouldn't?


Larry Bird will help us out


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> Larry Bird will help us out


Maybe he'll accept Kandi Man *and Raef* for JO, 1st round pick, Fred Jones, and about $5000000000000000. Maybe.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

He might also want Raef


----------



## Chaos16 (May 8, 2003)

TAllen42 said:


> I really would like to see Jason Terry in green, but that's just me.


Dude its not just you.....I would love it too. :cheers:


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


Chaos16 said:


> Dude its not just you.....I would love it too. :cheers:


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

If we're going to throw new players into these scenarios, lets say how we're getting them.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> If we're going to throw new players into these scenarios, lets say how we're getting them.


JT is a FA.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

TAllen42 said:


> JT is a FA.


Yes, but answer his question:



agoo said:


> If we're going to throw new players into these scenarios, lets say how we're getting them.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

What about Al Jefferson? Is he buried?

Peace, Mike


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

mmmdk said:


> What about Al Jefferson? Is he buried?
> 
> Peace, Mike


No, but a lot of fans lost a little bit of love for him after his weak season.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

TAllen42 said:


> PG: Jason Terry
> SG: Tony Allen
> SF: PP
> PF: Ryan Gomes
> ...



PG Delonte West
SG Gerald Green (yes i really think he'll earn it eventually)
SF Paul Pierce (if he stays)
PF Al Jefferson
C Kendrick Perkins


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

TheBigDonut said:


> PG Delonte West
> SG Gerald Green (yes i really think he'll earn it eventually)
> SF Paul Pierce (if he stays)
> PF Al Jefferson
> C Kendrick Perkins



The title is next year, not next decade.

Jefferson and Green will not be starting next year.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

if Doc grows a brain they might. Maybe Glenn can, but i can't handle another year of LaFrentz starting. But i really think Green can earn that starting role.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

PG Brevin Knight (through some kind of trade involving our draft pick and salary to match)
SG Paul
SF Wally
PF Ryan
C Kendrick

I want no part of Jason Terry, this team needs a playmaker, that's what I want. Not like we could afford Terry anyway. We have a lot of young guys who's contracts are coming up that need to be renewed.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Iverson
West
Pierce
Gomes
Blount


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

. Ryan Gomes' options picked up. 
. Orien Greene's option declined by team.

Current salary committed (millions): $56.835

As the Celtics are over the salary cap, they cannot sign any free agents. Reportedly, the owners do not wish to pay the luxury tax (61% BRI ~ $59.7) which means that the Celtics will not use the MLE (especially considering that they still have to sign two draft-picks).

6th - 7th Selection - Brandan Roy (~ $2.586 first-year).
36th - 37th Selection - Bobby Jones (~ .413 first-year).

Current salary committed (millions): $59.421

C: Kendrick Perkins / Raef LaFrentz
PF: Ryan Gomes / Al Jefferson
SF: Wally Szczerbiak / Gerald Green
SG: Paul Pierce / Tony Allen
PG: Delonte West / Brandan Roy

Dwayne Jones, Brian Scalabrine

Questionable: Dan Dickau
<!--[if !supportLineBreakNewLine]-->


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

by mid season

Delonte
Paul
Gerald 
Gomes 
Perk


I think Gerald will earn the spot once he learns how to play better D. He will prove to be as good or better as a scorer than Wally next year and be more valuable on the floor than Wally because he'll draw more attention away from Paul on offense.

I hope Jefferson works hard and earns the starting PF spot, but right now, I think you have to give it to Gomes


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Agreed with Prem, lose Greene. Did not like him one bit. Gomes is definitely a keeper, though.

In all likelihood, the lineup will be:

G - West
G - Pierce
F - Szczerbiak
F - Gomes
C - Perkins

Jefferson can _not_ be handed the starting job when he was clearly outplayed, outhustled, and outmotivated (by a country mile) by Gomes.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> Agreed with Prem, lose Greene. Did not like him one bit. Gomes is definitely a keeper, though.
> 
> In all likelihood, the lineup will be:
> 
> ...


I agree 100%

Unless there are some major shakeups in the offseason (which I don't expect) that's probably the lineup you will see start the season.


----------



## redz (Jan 23, 2006)

gerald would fit perfectly as a sixth man. i say TA starts and Gerald comes off the bench like w/ Ricky last year.


----------



## redz (Jan 23, 2006)

TAllen42 said:


> Why the hell would JO come to the C's if Terry wouldn't?


it's called a TRADE dude.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

It's called the only guy who the Pacers would accept for O'Neal with the req'd salary is Paul Pierce.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Ryan signed a 3 year deal, year 2 was guaranteed so he'll be back but obviously would have been anyway. I don't know what Orienne's deal is but I hope he's gone.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

whiterhino said:


> Ryan signed a 3 year deal, year 2 was guaranteed so he'll be back but obviously would have been anyway. I don't know what Orienne's deal is but I hope he's gone.


I think Gomes has a 1 and a half year guarantee, don't ask how we managed to do that, but I'm pretty sure that's what he signed. Obviously we'll keep this guy for years to come.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Agreed with Prem, lose Greene. Did not like him one bit. Gomes is definitely a keeper, though.
> In all likelihood, the lineup will be:
> G - West
> G - Pierce
> ...



I agree with everything you just said. 
It would be great to unload Scals, for cap room, but from what Danny just said, it ain't happening. Not to mention who would want him??


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Geez! Why are you Celtics SO HIGH on Gomes? He's not a budding star. Al Jefferson needs to develop as a legit # 4 and fulfill his potential. Either that or draft a 4 or trade for one. Gomes is a Super #6 or 7 guy. But a starting 4??? Too small, like Ainge actually has pointed out.

Peace, Mike


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

who said u need to be a budding star to be a starter???...gomes is solid and consistent...al has shown neither of those characteristics...at this point i would MUCH rather have gomes starting than al...and who cares about his size??? he regularly gots 8+ rebounds a night...size isnt as important as most ppl think it is


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

And he's not a budding star says you mmmdk. :biggrin: 
I respectfully disagree. I don't think the height weight averages dictate EVERY career. Most, perhaps, but the poise and game smarts Gomes shows will serve both him and his team well for many years to come. 

You can't argue with results. So far, despite his size, he's getting it done. 
As far as I'm concerned, he's earned that starting spot.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

mmmdk said:


> Geez! Why are you Celtics SO HIGH on Gomes? He's not a budding star. Al Jefferson needs to develop as a legit # 4 and fulfill his potential. Either that or draft a 4 or trade for one. Gomes is a Super #6 or 7 guy. But a starting 4??? Too small, like Ainge actually has pointed out.
> 
> Peace, Mike


...because we have a safer option.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Gomes isn't a budding star, but he'll be a consistent pro who will help win more games than he will lose them. Al Jefferson is a potential star, but he isn't exactly budding at this point in his career. If Al wants to start, he can get it, but he'll have to earn it.


----------

